# A good reason to go to Barcelona



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=20&id=338

...and watch the "Red Foxes" video. 
Now we know why Hatzivrettas and Papaloukas are so glad in Moscow.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yup, but the Pesaro's Cheerleaders are very good too  :grinning: :yes:


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

There's an interesting fact. I've voted about 10 times in last days for the CSKA's Red Foxes, and they have defeated with a 9 votes margin the Lithuanian girls of Zalgiris: probably I'm the one who decided the cheerleaders of the Final Four. 

At least, I've the right to spend and evening with them...   

The Pesaro's girls can stay in Pesaro to eat fish (long live the AEK's cheerleaders, but the Partizan's too).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>
> The Pesaro's girls can stay in Pesaro to eat fish


*lol* , I bet that you are a BO Fortitudo's or BO Virtus's fan :grinning:


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

No, I'm a Peristeri's fan.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> There's an interesting fact. I've voted about 10 times in last days for the CSKA's Red Foxes, and they have defeated with a 9 votes margin the Lithuanian girls of Zalgiris: probably I'm the one who decided the cheerleaders of the Final Four.


You did bad bad thing. Maybe CSKA girls are good, but our are also. They are beautiful and I dont think that CSKA's program is better than Zalgiris. Those Video in euroleague.net were crap. Along with girls participates group of acrobats and there's one 5 years old kid, who can do eveything, not looking to his age. He gets the crowd high. Its a pity you wont see him...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't know about you Zalgirinis but I'd rather watch some pretty girls from Russia dancing, than a bunch of acrobats


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I don't know about you Zalgirinis but I'd rather watch some pretty girls from Russia dancing, than a bunch of acrobats


Well, maybe you are right, cause you're neutral and objective  

But our girls are pretty too


----------

